# a/c problem



## eric55 (Oct 13, 2003)

i have a 91 maxima se. i have one problem with it the a/c is very cold but if i put the blower on #3 or 4 the compressor shuts off and it blowes hot air but on 1 or 2 it works great. any ideas why that would be
thank you


----------

